
Alternatives to Rust - youdontknowtho
Are there similarly performant ways to achieve the same safety guarantees provided by Rust? Do compiled functional languages or toolkits&#x2F;libraries for existing imperative languages have the characteristics of Rust that are often stated?
======
stray
Well, there's ADA.

